# Rags



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

What do you use and where do you get them? Do you wash your own?

One guy I worked for would buy packs of 25 or so from Sams and wash them at the shop. Of course water and electric was included in the rent.

The last guy I worked for just bought paper towel. Seems like a waste of money to me. I'd have to go through a roll and a half on those really sludgy jobs no matter how careful you are.

I tried calling the uniform places to see if I could buy the ones taken out of circulation. Nope. Tried Good Will and others to see if they ever got towels and what not that they couldn't sell on the floor. Nope.

I've bought off Ebay before, and they were junk.

Any ideas?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I load up at Walmart. Usually trash them when they're too dirty to continue using.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Call fitness centers. I got 4 trash bags full of rags when I was an apprentice from a fitness center... I was so popular with the j men.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Menards dish cloths. The sams club rags used to be blue. After they changed to white I switched. I have a good amount left over though.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/09245663


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

These are like the sams club ones used to be.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00YH...+mop+blue&dpPl=1&dpID=51dekf3SisL&ref=plSrch#

19.99 for 12. Good absorbency, hard to see the stains.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Ragbale or here is where I buy mine 

http://www.ragsco.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=RR-7019-50


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-Terry-Towels-60-Pack-7-660/203299417


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Bayside500 said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-Terry-Towels-60-Pack-7-660/203299417


I'll probably go with these for now. I like the terry type myself, plus I can use Scrip, helps pay for my kid's tuition.

I did find this though... http://www.coastalwipers.com/shopping/pgm-more_information.php?id=25 $45 shipping though.

I'm a neat freak when I'm at a customer's home. Half the time I hear "Oh don't worry about that, I'll take care of it!" Not on my watch!

Thinking of putting in a second laundry, not sure how to write if off though.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Believe it or not I switched to those heavy duty paper towel wipes. They work really well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I use old towels and wash them. Our washer has a sanitizer cycle.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> What do you use and where do you get them? Do you wash your own?
> 
> One guy I worked for would buy packs of 25 or so from Sams and wash them at the shop. Of course water and electric was included in the rent.
> 
> ...


I run a ton of water while drain cleaning or camering and everything comes back out clean. the towel is mostly used to wipe off excess water.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I use towels and drop clothes. I wash mine in bleach and soap after every use.

People seem to appreciate that I am clean and neat. 

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> I run a ton of water while drain cleaning or camering and everything comes back out clean. the towel is mostly used to wipe off excess water.


When possible I do too, but many res kitchen and lav lines where you have to remove the trap, or you're running through a test tee you just don't have that option.

About the only time I don't use drop cloths is in a sewage filled basement. I've learned quite a few tricks for mess prevention, but no matter what, splatter can happen.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I buy the 30 pack terry cloths in white. I wash and bleach them every couple weeks. The poo covered ones I just toss.


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

I always went to garage sales and picked up old bath towels, wash cloths, kitchen towels and T shirts very cheaply. I use them and throw them away when they get really bad.


----------

